# Police Bunnies



## USAF286

http://now.msn.com/now/0329-easter-cops.aspx


----------



## Rock

This had potential to be so much better.


----------



## Guest

I'd go home sick before I dressed in a bunny suit and looked for seat belt violations.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

Damn. I thought this was gonna be about holster sniffers.


----------



## LGriffin




----------



## FourInchFury

We will kill these bunnies for Mother Russia!!

More of our police bunnies have died in vain due to Snickers than any other candy bar.


----------



## Dan Stark

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> Damn. I thought this was gonna be about holster sniffers.


Way to pull this lame thread back from the dead.


----------



## FourInchFury




----------



## FourInchFury

Lol just making sure you were aware


----------

